
Revenue Crisis: Here Come The Pro Accounts - makimaki
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/here-come-the-pro-accounts
======
ilamont
Pro or top-tier accounts have been around for years, long before the current
crisis. LinkedIn and Linden Lab both have claimed to be cash-flow positive (I
believe last year or earlier) because of upgraded account services that come
with special features, and I know Ning and a few others have business plans
based on fee-based extras.

------
brand
how economical is it to be making $5 credit charges for several thousand users
ever month? I would think that visa/mc would eat your revenue for lunch there.
Is there anyone out there aggregating these sites' little charges for them?

~~~
aston
The typical cut taken from a $5 transaction would probably look like about 30
cents flat fee plus 3% = 15 cents with another maybe 5 cents per transaction
(on average) from the flat fees you pay to all of the people helping you
process cards if you have particularly low volume. That's 10% lost to
processing, which clearly sucks, but you're still taking home $4.50...

